# 4chan...



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

-delete-


----------



## Conker (May 27, 2010)

OP is a newfag


----------



## foxmusk (May 27, 2010)

i like it here. it's funny, and "newfag" isnt just 4chan related, it's for people who just join a forum and don't get how shit works. for example, newfags wouldn't know heckler & koch is totally gay but denies it


----------



## Tabasco (May 27, 2010)

fag fag fag faggoty fag


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

I disagree that they've been leaking into the forum. Those parasites have always been here, feeding on our misery.


----------



## Jashwa (May 27, 2010)

No. There are virtually 0 /b/-tards here.  Just because some lingo is found on 4chan doesn't mean that the lingo is specific to 4chan. 

Plus, OP is a newfag.


----------



## Kommodore (May 27, 2010)

There are certainly a lot of shitposters, if that is what you mean. 

/b/tards notsomuch.

Oh and OP is a newfag yadda yadda yadda


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2010)

hi can someone teach me what a meme is


----------



## Thatch (May 27, 2010)

Furries are invading 4chan, not the other way around.

And yeah, Op is a newfag.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

Conker said:


> OP is a newfag



the fact that you use the term "newfag" proved that your new lol ive been on 4chan since 05

sooo no sir


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 27, 2010)

4chan is possibly the sole reason this fandom has become so damn huge in the last decade, you should be grateful. <3


----------



## foxmusk (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> the fact that you use the term "newfag" proved that your new lol ive been on 4chan since 05
> 
> sooo no sir



you're a newfag to FAF, derp


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> ive been on 4chan since 05





SNiPerWolF said:


> im tired of all these 4chan kids in this forum



I'm tired of you as well.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> you're a newfag to FAF, derp



as a registered... but been on this site since 07 so bleehh


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> the fact that you use the term "newfag" proved that your new lol ive been on 4chan since 05
> 
> sooo no sir


The fact that you have horrible grammar proves that you are indeed a newfag.

Besides, +fag applies to anything.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> 4chan is possibly the sole reason this fandom has become so damn huge in the last decade, you should be grateful. <3


But I don't like it huge. I liked it better when it was small... =_=


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> The fact that you have horrible grammar proves that you are indeed a newfag.
> 
> Besides, +fag applies to anything.



dont make me suck the jizz right out of your cock sir


----------



## foxmusk (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> as a registered... but been on this site since 07 so bleehh



i'm sorry clearly you are a dumbass nevermind


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i'm sorry clearly you are a dumbass nevermind



there you go


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> dont make me suck the jizz right out of your cock sir


Birds don't have penises.

:3


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 27, 2010)

Man up, newfag :V


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Sigh... back in my day we used the word n00b. Darn whippersnappers and their newfangled jargon...


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

You're a newfag for one because your title is "Pansexual <3" when we had a rant that pretty much killed the whole pansexual thing on here.


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sigh... back in my day we used the word n00b. Darn whippersnappers and their newfangled jargon...


shut up oldfag


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> shut up oldfag


Kids these days have no respect for their superiors...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Kids these days have no respect for their superiors...



Oh? I always figured you for a subby!


----------



## Thatch (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Birds don't have penises.
> 
> :3



A duck sure has.


----------



## Sharpguard (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> You're a newfag for one because your title is "Pansexual <3" when we had a rant that pretty much killed the whole pansexual thing on here.


Because FAF gets the final say in everything amirite? Not that I'm jumping into the argument, just pointing how stupid that sounded.

On the topic, no, no /b/ tards, just regular old tards here.


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

Fake and gay.


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> Because FAF gets the final say in everything amirite? Not that I'm jumping into the argument, just pointing how stupid that sounded.
> 
> On the topic, no, no /b/ tards, just regular old tards here.



I was bored and had nothing to say. :I

The "this" button was boring me.

@OP: Joined in 07? Really? Your profile says late 2009.


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Kids these days have no respect for their superiors...


lol umad?


szopaw said:


> A duck sure has.


I meant songbirds, then.

Also eww.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> lol umad?


No.

But I am disappoint, son.


----------



## Sharpguard (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I was bored and had nothing to say. :I
> 
> The "this" button was boring me.
> 
> Also joined in 07? Really? Your profile says late 2009.


I never said I joined in 07, that was the OP.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Kids these days have no respect for their superiors...



lol no one says that anymore man its terrible.. same with woot


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> I never said I joined in 07, that was the OP.



That last part was directed at him not you, I'll make it clearer.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> That last part was directed at him not you, I'll make it clearer.



read next time sir i said i didnt register i just lurked but i was on the site everyday not the forums


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> lol no one says that anymore man its terrible.. same with woot


im gunna pwnz0rz sum n00bs on Haloz W00T


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sigh... back in my day we used the word n00b. Darn whippersnappers and their newfangled jargon...



Oh damn, looking back at my join date makes me feel old. I need to find a rocking chair and a porch to sit on and yell at kids from.


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2010)

So how long before "lol i troll u" is declared?

Any takers?


----------



## Smelge (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Birds don't have penises.
> 
> :3



Ducks do.



szopaw said:


> A duck sure has.



FUCK


----------



## Thatch (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> lol no one says that anymore man its terrible.. same with woot



I find it distressing that you say that.



LizardKing said:


> So how long before "lol i troll u" is declared?
> 
> Any takers?



After half of page 3.


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

stop agreeing with people kanin. I get it. 

I have no idea how to point out those 4chan people... or /b/tards whatever they're called, but I wouldn't be lying if I said this forum get's dumber every day. pretty soon, our only diction and conversations will consist of "lulzfagepicfaglulzfaillulzeroniorlyfgtfail". we'll start abbreviating words like "hi" and "what"... oh wait, we already abbreviate that 4 letter word

until eventually this place becomes SO antisocial, the only things you'll hear are "....lulz" every 2 days in one single thread


----------



## Vriska (May 27, 2010)

GTFO FROM MY 4CHAN FURFA-

Wait...


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

OP is now even more of a newfag.


----------



## Thatch (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> stop agreeing with people kanin. I get it.
> 
> I have no idea how to point out those 4chan people... or /b/tards whatever they're called, but I wouldn't be lying if I said this forum get's dumber every day. pretty soon, our only diction and conversations will consist of "lulzfagepicfaglulzfaillulzeroniorlyfgtfail". we'll start abbreviating words like "hi" and "what"... oh wait, we already abbreviate that 4 letter word
> 
> until eventually this place becomes SO antisocial, the only things you'll hear are "....lulz" every 2 days in one single thread



So it wasn't exactly like that for the last 2 years? MAN, I think I was on another forum :V

Also, lolwut :V


----------



## Tao (May 27, 2010)

If I had to guess, I'd say that the super rap wolf came from 4chan.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

It's the language of the internetz


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So it wasn't exactly like that for the last 2 years? MAN, I think I was on another forum :V



just see. in two years, you'll be going "wow, to think of how social and friendly we were two years ago!"

then two years later, you'll say the same. I guess you could say, each and every one of us becomes more and more of a whiny bitch the longer we stay here


----------



## Thatch (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> just see. in two years, you'll be going "wow, to think of how social and friendly we were years years ago!"
> 
> then two years later, you'll say the same. I guess you could say, each and every one of us becomes more and more of a whiny bitch the longer we stay here



The forums aren't getting any dumber (or smarter) on average. They just have their moments.


----------



## Smelge (May 27, 2010)

Faris said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say that the super rap wolf came from 4chan.



Ebaumsworld forums actually.


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The forums aren't getting any dumber (or smarter) on average. They just have their moments.



but it does get more antisocial... or people just give up trying to have hope for this fandom


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

Faris said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say that the super rap wolf came from 4chan.



nope.. ive know about the fandom since the 90's through art forums etc.. but didnt know about it to the extent till a little later


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> but it does get more antisocial... or people just give up trying to have hope for this fandom


Actually I've been posting more than ever before.


----------



## Tao (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> nope.. ive know about the fandom since the 90's through art forums etc.. but didnt know about it to the extent till a little later



Not you, some guy that came here a while ago claiming to be a super rap wolf that would "bust a cap in yo ass"

god he was funny


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

Faris said:


> Not you, some guy that came here a while ago claiming to be a super rap wolf that would "bust a cap in yo ass"
> 
> god he was funny



people still talk like that?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 27, 2010)

I wish I could post image macros here so I could post an "OP is a faggot" picture. 

Alas, I cannot. 

(EFG) 


P.S. DUN DUN!


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

Faris said:


> Not you, some guy that came here a while ago claiming to be a super rap wolf that would "bust a cap in yo ass"
> 
> god he was funny



oh god


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I wish I could post image macros here so I could post an "OP is a faggot" picture.
> 
> Alas, I cannot.
> 
> ...



meh, you know some of us think this way. we're just too afraid to say these things. because you know how most people react when you don't say JUST the right thing. (via, the way you did)

hell, people who use that "diction" basically annoy the hell out of me. if I ever heard someone say that in RL, I would throw him off a bridge


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

Nope and the OP is a newfag.


----------



## Thatch (May 27, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Nope and the very first poster's a newfag.



Hurr hurr, it's called "OP" you newfag, derp :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Hurr hurr, it's called "OP" you newfag, derp :V


I was going to edit my post. Too late now.


----------



## Irreverent (May 27, 2010)

The term newfag amuses me.


----------



## Thatch (May 27, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I was going to edit my post. Too late now.



Wait, that was a straighforward statement?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Wait, that was a straighforward statement?


No.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> meh, you know some of us think this way. we're just too afraid to say these things. because you know how most people react when you don't say JUST the right thing. (via, the way you did)
> 
> hell, people who use that "diction" basically annoy the hell out of me. if I ever heard someone say that in RL, I would throw him off a bridge



I'm not quite sure what you are trying to say. 

You would throw someone off a bridge if they used an image macro IRL? 

Personally, I'd be fucking impressed. I mean really, that takes dedication. He'd have to carry around a bunch of poster boards for ever possible occasion. 

Would be pretty epic though.


----------



## Vintage (May 27, 2010)

i don't really care about 4chan but really, internet neologisms are gross.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 27, 2010)

Vintage said:


> i don't really care about 4chan but really, internet neologisms are gross.



i love your avatar


----------



## Attaman (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sigh... back in my day we used the word n00b. Darn whippersnappers and their newfangled jargon...



n00b lost its weight when people became too lazy to differentiate between "newb" and "n00b".  Sort of like how "fucking ass" in this fandom has gone from an insult to a half-dozen furs going " Where?!"


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

Retired /b/tard here.

Also, newfag and oldfag ain't 4chan exclusive. They started there. A lot of things grow out of 4chan like mold.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> fucking ass


  Where?!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> hi can someone teach me what a meme is



Milhouse is not a meme.

Dood.


----------



## Ikrit (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> read next time sir i said i didnt register i just lurked but i was on the site everyday not the forums


 the main site is very diffrent from the fourms :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 27, 2010)

I am the forum, OP.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> im tired of all these 4chan kids in this forum.. im tired of words like "oldfag".. "newfag".. etc.. this ISNT 4chan take that shit back to /b/ ... i understand if you found this site somehow through 4chan but please leave the lingo and slang back there.. sorry i had to get this off my chest Ive seen too much of this lately..
> 
> if you agree or disagree use the poll


Half of faf uses 4chan so what?
If you want everyone to treat you nice you are at the wrong place.


----------



## Taralack (May 27, 2010)

Faris said:


> Not you, some guy that came here a while ago claiming to be a super rap wolf that would "bust a cap in yo ass"
> 
> god he was funny



Good times, good times.

Half of 4chan are just furries in denial anyway. Is OP just butthurt about being trolled?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Half of 4chan are just furries in denial anyway


All I did was finally admit it.


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Milhouse is not a meme.
> 
> Dood.



But Milhouse is not a meme is a meme.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 27, 2010)

Hate to break it to ya(not really) but most people who are at 4Chan nowadays are furries, and everyone on the internet uses memespeak. You're probably thinking of Anon and those guys have dispersed from the site for a while now,newfag.


----------



## Irreverent (May 27, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Also, newfag and oldfag ain't 4chan exclusive. They started there.



And I'm not so sure of that.  I think they hit critical mass with a new audience on 4chan but I think they were in use to lessor extent on other sites circa 2000 and earlier.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hate to break it to ya(not really) but most people who are at 4Chan nowadays are furries, and everyone on the internet uses memespeak. You're probably thinking of Anon and those guys have dispersed from the site for a while now,newfag.


I haven't used 4chan in forever so I don't know alot of what's going on.
So where'd anon go, I kinda quit when the foxnews thing went down.


Irreverent said:


> And I'm not so sure of that.  I think they hit critical mass with a new audience on 4chan but I think they were in use to lessor extent on other sites circa 2000 and earlier.


The traffic to 4chan has steadily declined over the years.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 28, 2010)

pretty much yea.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 28, 2010)

4chan is good in some points, but it has a LOT of bad points.
The only I see so far are internet hate machines and overly use of meme spam.

I am more into moon rune memes so I don't know much about that.


tl ; dr OP is butthurt


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I haven't used 4chan in forever so I don't know alot of what's going on.
> So where'd anon go, I kinda quit when the foxnews thing went down.



They probably grew out of it, unlike a certain fandom.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 28, 2010)

Woudn't surprise me that some would be comming here from 4chan.
The lingo is used in a lot of sites besides 4chan, tho it might be used there a lot more than other places.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 28, 2010)

Slyck said:


> But Milhouse is not a meme is a meme.



Sssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  He doesn't have to know that.  >_>


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

Conker said:


> OP is a newfag


 
You got 19 users to agree with you...I'm not that all surprised :|


----------



## Nall (May 28, 2010)

Conker said:


> OP is a fag


Fix'd.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

A good chunk of the "no" answers come from 4chan fags.


----------



## gdzeek (May 28, 2010)

I've never been to 4chan but I know some of the jokes, I'm guilty of Its over 9000!


----------

